# Fostering



## Kiki1993

A while ago on the news there was an outcry for young foster carers as they are rare, it got me and my OH thinking it's something we would consider after our first child so in about 2-3 years. We would do it sooner but I'm in college just now and we are 21 and 22 so we think that might be held against us. We have 2 spare rooms right now and just think they go to waste and could be used by a kid that needs it.
I was just wondering if anyone could share their experiences of the process, what it's like fostering, the challenges and good points etc. 
I have worked with children and with young teens with additional support needs and we both have caring personalities so think we will be fine becoming foster carers but we want to make SURE 100% it's something we can fully commit too. 
Any info would be greatly appreciated :thumbup:


----------



## helloeveryone

Hi we are in the middle of the process of trying to foster. I am so excited to get started.


----------

